# gsd pup



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

....................................


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow he is just beautiful what a darling looks very happy on his first walk too,


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

what a little beauty, jealous i can't wait till next spring/summer  x


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

He's gorgeous, very fluffy little guy!


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Swooooooooooooooon - just adorable


----------



## Kaz65 (Sep 7, 2008)

He's lovely can't wait to get my puppy on Saturday.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

He is stunning just look at the bone on him


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow he is stunning, what a gorgeous boy,well built beautiful,


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

Blimey, thats the best looking gsd ive seen in bloody ages...he is absolutelly stunning.

Hes gonna be a very big boy.


----------



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

awwwwwww he is stunning!!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

wow...he looks stunning 

Is he a long hair gsd?


----------



## kian (Feb 22, 2008)

He is adorable


----------



## rach1980 (May 1, 2008)

Max is a stunning looking GSD. Beautiful colour


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

OMG I love him! That 3rd pic is hilarious, what a character!


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

He's a beautiful puppy, looks really nice and fluffy!

Sal
x


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

Natik said:


> wow...he looks stunning
> 
> Is he a long hair gsd?


thanks everyone,
yes he is long haired,a lot of grooming,but hes worth it


----------

